# OD2 SLR stem spacer



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there a special 2mm spacer that fits on the bottom of an OD2 SLR road stem? I just bought an SLR stem Butt I was told I needed a spacer That fits between the stem and the bearing cap. It is not the Step down spacer that goes inside To change it from od2 to regular OD.
The part # I think is 1336-CONTSL-302


----------

